# Beef Mince Pasta



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ingredients

Sauce

1 tablespoon of olive oil
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 sliced onion
1 heaped tablespoon tomato paste
400g canned diced tomatoes
Salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon sugar
1 heaped tablespoon tomato sauce
Sprinkle of basil leaves
Sprinkle of parsley

Meat and Pasta

500g Minced Beef
1 teaspoon garlic
1 onion diced
Penne Pasta

Method

Heat oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat
Add the onion and the garlic and cook for about 4 minutes till soft, but do not brown
Add the tomato paste and cook, stirring constantly for about a minute
Add the diced tomatoes and reduce the heat to a simmer and cook for 10 minutes or until thickened to your desired consistency
Stir through the tomato sauce, salt and pepper, sugar, parsley and basil

Whilst the tomato pasta sauce is cooking, in a large frypan cook the  onions and garlic till soft, then add the minced beef and cook until  browned

Cook your pasta until al dente

Add your tomato pasta sauce to the minced beef and then toss through the cooked pasta


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 14, 2012)

Yummy .. when do we eat???


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

Anytime Mrs L 

Yes, it is very tasty, one of the best I have had


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2012)

Curious about the parsley. Here, we would usually use Italian flat-leaf parsley in an Italian-style sauce. Cilantro (fresh coriander) has an entirely different flavor. Do you use them interchangeably?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks good, Kylie.  I have the same question about the cilantro as GG.  Otherwise, this sounds great!


----------



## ChefRH11 (Dec 15, 2012)

When I am sauteeing onions and garlic, I like to add the onion first and let them sautee, if not necessarily brown. Because garlic cooks much faster than the onions, I find that the flavros develop better this way!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2012)

'K Kylie, I expect you here to cook this up for us on the 27th...and maybe some salmon dish, too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 15, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Curious about the parsley. Here, we would usually use Italian flat-leaf parsley in an Italian-style sauce. Cilantro (fresh coriander) has an entirely different flavor. Do you use them interchangeably?



Sorry guys, I was trying to help out...but I thought cilantro was parsley, apparently it is coriander 

Sorry guys...yes, just use the flat leaf parsley


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 15, 2012)

ChefRH11 said:


> When I am sauteeing onions and garlic, I like to add the onion first and let them sautee, if not necessarily brown. Because garlic cooks much faster than the onions, I find that the flavros develop better this way!



Yes that is the way we do it too, we cook the meat, onions and garlic in a separate frypan whilst everything else is cooking 

Then put it all in the sauce with the cooked pasta


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Fi for moving this for me 

Guys, I decided to do the whole Mince Pasta Recipe instead of just the sauce 

It should all make much more sense now


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2012)

You are certainly welcome!  Keeping me awake on this cozy Saturday...and i still want this for my dinner on the 27th.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sorry guys, I was trying to help out...but I thought cilantro was parsley, apparently it is coriander
> 
> Sorry guys...yes, just use the flat leaf parsley



Cool  Sounds good.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would certainly make it for you too Fi


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 16, 2012)

This sounds good Kylie  I make a similar mince pasta but I'll try your way for a change!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Snip


----------

